# INFP with strong Fe?



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd like to start by saying that although I'm quite new to the forums and have only recently started posting, I've been reading up on MBTI and the Enneagram a lot. That's one of the reasons it took me months to actually start posting; I wanted a better understanding first. The other reason being lots of stuff going on in real life.

But I digress. I'm fairly certain I'm an INFP and a 2w1 - 5w4 - 9w1 tritype. I recently started reading up on cognitive functions and I took the test more times than I can hope to count because the results amazed me and confused me. Note that there was little variety among the results no matter how many tests I took.

Fi is always dominant and very developed. No surprise there.

Fe and Ne are next, moderately high and they are _very_ close, with Fe even slightly ahead.

Ni and Si are ranked as moderate and also close to each other. Te, Ti and Se are low.

The big surprise to me is my very developed (for an INFP) Fe. My Ni score also surprises me.

I'm hoping for some feedback to clear my confusion and I'm sorry in advance if I have omitted any useful info.


----------



## Wheeze (Jan 20, 2011)

Your Fe and Ne can be trained by your enviroment. If you find yourself in situations where Fe and Ne are in more demand you may find that you will develope them more than the more passive Fi and Ni. That isn't to say that your Fi and Ni are weaker just that the Fe and Ne are more at the forfront of your conciousness. 

This can also alter your results of both Ennegram and MBTI (quick quiz) because you may answer based on what you have been working on strengthening recently. 

Nice to have more INFP type 2s around


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the fast and helpful reply.

Now that I think about it, having a strong Fe confirms my type 2. And I can only suppose I learned to use Ni in situations where Ne failed (I can't change the world... sometimes).

Now I feel embarrassed for making the topic. :blushed: Ah well.


----------



## Wheeze (Jan 20, 2011)

Overflow said:


> Now I feel embarrassed for making the topic. :blushed: Ah well.


Don't be. That is what an open public forums is good for. Sometimes you can say something to yourself a million times and it never sounds right, but when someone else says it it seems plausible. Keep posting


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

If you're an INFP, Fe and Ni are deep in your shadow functions and shouldn't be something you can access. So what do you mean when you say you have "strong Fe?" A lot of the cognitive functions tests floating around on the internet are severely flawed since Fe and Fi can produce similar behaviors which arise from completely different motivations.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea definitely no INFPs with strong Fe (unless its shadow). INFJ perhaps, maybe even ISFJ would have Ne and Fe (and Si actually) but not INFP.


----------



## PurpleTree (Nov 3, 2010)

I've known INFPs who have a strong sense of Fe (or pseudo-Fe, if you prefer). I think it's a byproduct of their sense of Fi being projected onto the environment. 

If you got these results from an online test, don't worry too much, though. The cognitive function tests aren't terribly accurate.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

As far as I know, shadow functions can show up under stress. Hoping that I don't sound like a drama queen, I was raised by a single parent that I lost at the age of 15 (who I strongly suspect to have been an INFJ) and was a role model for me.

I'm 25 now and this is the first time since then that I feel somewhat... healthy.

I know online tests should be taken with a grain of salt, but I feel they've helped me understand myself and the ones important to me better than I could before.

Thanks for the feedback, I love this community. :happy:


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

First post here for me (scared!).... Here's what I think:

I read on a different thread in this forum a while back the differences between Fi and Fe... 

I can't link it because I am a new poster and am therefore not allowed.. :frustrating:

Here is a quote from the OP, and I highlighted in red what applies to me personally as an INFP:



> People who use Fe, when making a moral judgement, ask themselves how they feel things should be
> People who use Fi, when making a moral judgement, ask themselves how they feel
> 
> People who use Fe often use the moral judgements of other people to justify an act or decision
> ...


And here is my cognitive function order:

Introverted Feeling (Fi) 14.54
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) 11.11
Introverted Intuition (Ni) 9.98
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) 7.16
Extroverted Sensation (Se) 3.57
Introverted Sensation (Si) 2.54
Introverted Thinking (Ti) 0.22
Extroverted Thinking (Te) -1.45

Now, for me personally, mine aren't very close, the Fi and Fe.

But I did highlight in red a lot of Fe traits for an FP.

Actually... personally I really don't know what to make of it, either... 

I suppose I can relate a little, because I feel Fe a lot of the time... roud:


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Woohoo, I'm not alone then. My usual results show Fi ranging from 12 to 14 on that test, Fe and Ne from 9 to 10, Ni and Si from 6 to 7.

I can relate a lot with the highlighted text. Although Fi and Fe seem to be clashing, they can also balance each other out in my experience.

Maybe it comes down to personal choice; even as a kid, I was always aware of how I felt and really sensitive, but what I always wanted was to know how _others_ felt so I can help them the same way I can help myself. I know it's an unrealistic expectation, but I can try. =)

Edit: Oh and welcome to the forums.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea its probably Fi appearing to be like Fe or questions that do not properly differentiate the two (remember there is not necessarily agreement on what the functions do, some authors give the functions more power than they really have, some less - so you have to consider that). 

CF tests are really only useful for identifying the dominant function and occasionally the aux, but beyond that I wouldn't put too much emphasis on them. 

The thing is the simplest answer is probably the answer. I think too often people try to insist that they are the caveat or the exception, but once you dig a little deeper you realize this usually isn't the case. A lot of people try to claim they are an INFP that uses Ni and Ti and stuff like that (probably really INFJs) or that they are INTPs with really strong Fi or some other madness (a while back some guy on here swore he was an INTP with really strong Ni - and it was like "uh..no. That's probably ISTP or INxJ"). If the CF test gives you a really strong dominant function, I would just go with that and build from there (unless you know it to just not be the case) rather than try to insist on all these exceptions that only end up complicating things in the long term.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Yea its probably Fi appearing to be like Fe or questions that do not properly differentiate the two


That's what it looks like the more I read up on Fe, particularly this part...



> both Fe and Fi users often feel a strong sense of moral obligation to their loved ones; the difference is simply the source of this obligation. If it comes from an external/objective cultural standard, it's probably Fe--if it comes from a personal sense of moral responsibility that deliberately blocks out external influence, it's probably Fi.


I was definitely not using Fe when I got back home with friends on New Year's day and they watched in horror as I deliberately did not use my right foot to enter.


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

Overflow said:


> Woohoo, I'm not alone then. My usual results show Fi ranging from 12 to 14 on that test, Fe and Ne from 9 to 10, Ni and Si from 6 to 7.
> 
> I can relate a lot with the highlighted text. Although Fi and Fe seem to be clashing, they can also balance each other out in my experience.
> 
> ...


Haha, yay.

Yeah, actually, that was from the test I took here, before I joined though.

I'm not sure if they 'clash' exactly, it's just that they're really close... you are an Fi user with a very well-developed Fe, hah.

You and I also have similar Enneagrams, I notice.. I am 2 and 9 about equally. It says my 5 is really low, but I think that's because I answer that I will help people a lot, but that takes away from the detachment as well..

I know what you mean.. Most INFPs tend to somewhat be empaths, wanting to help others as much or (usually) _more_ than themselves.

I generally do know how others feel, or at least I think I do. I don't have to ask a lot of questions, I just know (I am pretty intuitive).

Anyway... Thanks for the welcome, too. :happy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Well my Se and Ne can be equal sometimes, so it's nothing to worry about, and I know i'm not a INFP.

You just have to find out which one you use the most because tests aren't always accurate.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, strong relative to actual Fe users would be impossible, but strong relative to other INFPs and Fi types is possible in my experiences. I agree with @darkewe, and I've noticed that many types seem capable of accessing the 5th function somewhat, especially Fe-doms for some reason, who tend to seem blatantly more individualistic and concerned with their individualism than Fe-auxes in my experiences (maybe this has to do with them standing out amongst others as extroverts more, while the Fe-auxes will jsut want to get interacting over with and don't care about their "social image" as much). I believe it could be a difference in the position of Fi in these types though (IXFJs have it lower than EXFJs). I swear I've seen EXFJs emphasizing their "quirky" sense of individualism (to appeal to others too, of course) so much more than IXFJs, who keep more quiet about their personal identity and tend to have minor crises revolving around keeping it private or exposing it (my ISFJ mom is HUGE about keeping one's personal identity private - she acts like her life would be ruined if her personal thoughts (which aren't taboo in any particular way) were laid out on Facebook for the world to see, even though I don't think this would be that big a deal (frankly, I like exposing my personal side in varying degrees, being an Fi type).


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

In socionics you have access to all functions to some extent, and you aren't limited to just four. I find that it makes a lot more sense and the functions are more well defined there too - not these vague things that mostly -miss-. I know what my main functions are, but I have seen evidence for traces of even those that I technically wouldn't have access to, in myself. Of that I am positively certain, and one of the reasons I rejected jcf was because of the rule that four of those functions are off limits to you completely. The idea that some functions mimic others seems just completely pulled out of the ether in that theory.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm an INFP with supposedly high Fe. I was very confused about this for a long time and it led me to believe that I was an INFJ. However, Fi manifests itself in different ways. The way you use Fi will look differently than how I use Fi and how other INFPs or even ENFPs and INTJs use their Fi.

Fi is associated with internal feelings, judgments, and values. It could just be that your values are aligned with traits that are commonly attributed to Fe, at least in the cognitive functions quizzes. (eg. wanting to keep the peace among others or make others feel at home.)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Promethea said:


> In socionics you have access to all functions to some extent, and you aren't limited to just four. I find that it makes a lot more sense and the functions are more well defined there too - not these vague things that mostly -miss-. I know what my main functions are, but I have seen evidence for traces of even those that I technically wouldn't have access to, in myself. Of that I am positively certain, and one of the reasons I rejected jcf was because of the rule that four of those functions are off limits to you completely. The idea that some functions mimic others seems just completely pulled out of the ether in that theory.


Well, to be honest, all these theories are basically pulling smoke out of their butts. It's more about them trying to be internally consistent with themselves in terms of the logic used, but then you get a lot of manufactured theory that might or might not be accurate.

(For example, Beebe had a lot of descriptions for the "four shadow functions" that supposedly no one can use consciously after their first four; but it's still never very clear where he got any of those names or whether those functions operate that way for any individual being considered. He was just balancing his theory and then applying the constructed theory to reality, rather than deriving his ideas from reality.)

I personally think we're all a texture of various perceptions and judging processes, even if we happen to prefer some to others.



Overflow said:


> I was definitely not using Fe when I got back home with friends on New Year's day and they watched in horror as I deliberately did not use my right foot to enter.


Hmmmm.....which foot did you use, then, if not the right foot?

- The left foot?
- The wrong foot?
- The OTHER right foot?
- A floor-soccer scooter?
- A Tigger pogo-tail?
- You never went in because the arcane rules say that you'll catch on fire if you're not explicity given permission to enter?

:tongue:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> Well, to be honest, all these theories are basically pulling smoke out of their butts. It's more about them trying to be internally consistent with themselves in terms of the logic used, but then you get a lot of manufactured theory that might or might not be accurate.
> 
> (For example, Beebe had a lot of descriptions for the "four shadow functions" that supposedly no one can use consciously after their first four; but it's still never very clear where he got any of those names or whether those functions operate that way for any individual being considered. He was just balancing his theory and then applying the constructed theory to reality, rather than deriving his ideas from reality.)
> 
> ...


The shadow theory nonsense is so weak. It makes as much sense as that simulated world guys loops. x_x


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Promethea said:


> The shadow theory nonsense is so weak. It makes as much sense as that simulated world guys loops. x_x


lol... well, I do see where he got his loops (theoretically) more than I see where the shadow stuff came from, but it's all still, well.... simulated. roud: There could easily be simpler explanations for things.

I'm kind of given up on personality theory actually explaining where things come from. Theories to me have become more just useful ways to frame data in order to explore a particular perspective, gain any "a-ha" moments I can, then move on... at best, just like facets on a big gemstone.


----------

